# My Cruze 44791 miles in,,



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wife drives it daily 90 miles for work, 5 days a week. Sunday the Info center flashed, 

AC off due to high eng temp. and the ac quit. But the temp gauge was spot on i tick to the left of center,, <--- Normal spot.

SES was on. After inspection I choose to keep driving, nothing smelled hot, and fan was working,, Took to dealer ship Monday evening,, dropped it off.
Today around noon I called, it was done. they found code P00B7-00 for low coolant and noticed the water pump was leaking.

New water pump. gasket and thermostat per P10762C. All under power train warranty. $0.00 Berger Chevrolet Ionia, Michigan.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey at least it was free!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Um, we may need to sticky and interest thread.

This happened to me at 47,500 miles. Exact same thing.. water pump was completely shot, coolant gone, temp gauge reading normal. Service guys measured 273F operating temp (well above normal). Yes it was fixed under warranty.

However, in our Southern Ontario Cruze Club, I'm the FOURTH Cruze to have the EXACT same issue. Dead water pump, heat thermostat goes with it. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Um, we may need to sticky and interest thread.
> 
> This happened to me at 47,500 miles. Exact same thing.. water pump was completely shot, coolant gone, temp gauge reading normal. Service guys measured 273F operating temp (well above normal). Yes it was fixed under warranty.
> 
> However, in our Southern Ontario Cruze Club, I'm the FOURTH Cruze to have the EXACT same issue. Dead water pump, heat thermostat goes with it. Coincidence? I think not!


Good reason for me to keep monitoring my coolant temps then!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Good reason for me to keep monitoring my coolant temps then!


Nothing beats popping the hood and checking the level every now and then. 

The temps get high when the pump starts sucking down air.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Nothing beats popping the hood and checking the level every now and then.


Yes, a complete fluids check and visual once over the first of every month. Even on the five month old car. It only takes a couple of minutes. At least you won't run the washer fluid dry.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Nothing beats popping the hood and checking the level every now and then.


Yeah, I'm on my second felt pen mark on the expansion tank. It is down about 1/2 inch from the first and I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## RedCruze (Sep 5, 2012)

My water pump went out at 25k covered under warranty. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I never had problem with mine. I went to the dealership to pick up some pieces and I told them about the thermostat issues I been hearing then they told me "say no more we will fix it" at $0 cost. I was at 37800 miles at the time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Yes, a complete fluids check and visual once over the first of every month. Even on the five month old car. It only takes a couple of minutes. At least you won't run the washer fluid dry.


Don't forget the tire pressure check with an external gauge you trust. You never know when the TPMS for a tire will start lying.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am sorry that you had to experience that situation Pruittx2 but I am glad to read that the issue has been repaired and that it was covered under warranty. In the future please don't hesitate to send me a private message if you have any questions or need assistance concerning your Cruze. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Bama_Eco (May 5, 2011)

Just started noticing this problem on mine with 59k miles...A/C off due to high engine temps. Going to fill it up with some coolant tomorrow and see what happens. Guess I'll have to take it to the dealer now.

Glad I'm not the only one though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Don't forget the tire pressure check with an external gauge you trust. You never know when the TPMS for a tire will start lying.


 Tire Politics Monitoring Systems it sure is. I was displeased with the 38 psi cold pressure and was sitting at 50 psi on the external gauge when I was about to put more air in.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bama_Eco said:


> Just started noticing this problem on mine with 59k miles...A/C off due to high engine temps. Going to fill it up with some coolant tomorrow and see what happens. Guess I'll have to take it to the dealer now.
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one though.


I am sorry you are experiencing a malfunction with your air conditioning unit due to high engine temperature, Bama_Eco. Let us know if you decide to bring your vehicle into the dealer. We can assist throughout that process. If you have additional concerns or questions you would like to further discuss, don't hesitate to contact us via private message. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

